# First M&P Soap!!



## rupertspal42 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok so, I started out with Shea and Aloe Soap Base, and then I added Pink Kaolin to half and french green clay to the other half.  I added a lil bit of Dragon's Blood FO to the pink Kaolin side and this is what I got! 

This is when I first poured them






This is the finished product


----------



## agriffin (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome job!! They look great!  What does the Dragon's Blood FO smell like?


----------



## Deda (Jun 24, 2009)

You're on you way!  Don't you love working with clay in soap?


----------



## carolynp (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh that brings me back,those are the same molds I used to make my first soaps I remember they were Lavender Vanilla and I felt like a little kid holding a new toy. JOY


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 25, 2009)

They look wonderful! Great job!!


----------



## gcfanca (Jun 25, 2009)

Great soap!It's addicting isn't it?


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jun 25, 2009)

Very pretty! Nice job with them.


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! The Dragon's Blood FO is kind of flowery but it's not overpowering with it.  It has a slight musk smell to it.  I like it! Well I made some more last night.. I did some with embedded stars and duckys and I poured to hot and melted some of my duckys...   I learned that I do not like Honeysuckle M&P.. and I'm going to look at buying some lye to try my hand at CP soon.. I was getting a tad irritated last night though b/c my dog kept chewing on things she wasn't supposed to be while I was trying to pour.. so I had to chase her down then try to pour and then that was causing issues as well.. I also learned not to add salt to M&P in great amounts.. lmao it became like a candle...   hehe


----------



## llineb (Jun 29, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Ok so, I started out with Shea and Aloe Soap Base, and then I added Pink Kaolin to half and french green clay to the other half.  I added a lil bit of Dragon's Blood FO to the pink Kaolin side and this is what I got!
> 
> This is when I first poured them
> 
> ...





these are beautiful!!!!!
how did you get you rose clay to dissolve?  mine always leaves freckles in my soap?
thanks !  lara


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jun 29, 2009)

After I melted the soap, I seperated into two different cups, and as I stirred I poured in the clay slowly to avoid clumps.  Then to make sure I got all the clumps out I took a fork and just like mixing flower and milk, crushed up all the lil clumps using the fork  

Almost forgot... here are the pictures of the soaps I did with the embedded stars and such.. with the stars I put the salt in there remember... heh


----------



## llineb (Jun 29, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> After I melted the soap, I seperated into two different cups, and as I stirred I poured in the clay slowly to avoid clumps.  Then to make sure I got all the clumps out I took a fork and just like mixing flower and milk, crushed up all the lil clumps using the fork



perfect...this is not at all what i did.  i can't wait to try this because i love all the french milled soaps because they use the clay and i could never get it to work.  i have every color, so thanks!!!!!!
lara


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jun 29, 2009)

No Problemo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Those are some beautiful soaps you made Victoria , I think you are a natural .Way to go .

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jun 30, 2009)

*bowing* thank you thank you so much!!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 30, 2009)

ohhh very nice i love the stars but they all great well done


----------



## craftydad (Jul 9, 2009)

Very, very nice!

Congrats on the wonderful looking soap.  Once you get started, it's hard to stop, isn't it?  LOL!


----------

